# Katy Perry – Bonappetit Promo Photoshoot 2017 x4



## brian69 (2 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2017)

Katy ist heiss


----------



## Widdleman (14 Aug. 2017)

Katy is a dream


----------

